# certainteed new horizon shingles



## siweklumber

Looking for new horizon shingles!!! any color any amount. these shingles were mainly used in the midwest, great lakes, mid southeastern states. if you have some or know where I can find them please foward the info. they were dis-continued 1-1-10.

Thanks for the help 
Jason 612 751 2597


----------



## Slyfox

siweklumber said:


> Looking for new horizon shingles!!! any color any amount. these shingles were mainly used in the midwest, great lakes, mid southeastern states. if you have some or know where I can find them please foward the info. they were dis-continued 1-1-10.
> 
> Thanks for the help
> Jason 612 751 2597


I looked for the original horizon '3-tab' and was unable to find any.
My search included using ABC supply being that they are a national operation and they found -0- for me.

Good Luck.


----------



## siweklumber

*new horizon*

Thanks for trying


----------



## MGP Roofing

well I got 2 packs in my shop, and my supplier has most of a pallet so I'm ok if any repairs come up. Only time I have worked with these was a re-roof under warranty because of spider cracking. the previous roofer did a crap job as well.


----------

